# [Ma] Off the T? looking to add a player?



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I don't get down to my regular group much and I'm looking for something in the city, or at least off the T.  I'm also more than willing to try and form a new group if there are enough peolpe searching for a game.  Post I know your out there.


----------



## msd

I am searching for a new group, am located on the T, and would be willing to try to get something together.

There must be more of us in the area... 

Let me know!

Matt


----------



## Qualidar

Might be up for this, as Kira & myself are looking to find a group to actually "play" in. I just literally e-mailed someone about a possible opening, however, so I'll have to see how that plays out first.

~Qualidar~

BTW, we're on the Red Line: Davis Sq.


----------



## msd

Qualidar said:
			
		

> ...BTW, we're on the Red Line: Davis Sq....




South End, so access to all lines pretty easily...


----------



## Qualidar

Looks like we are going to try out that other game I e-mailed, so I won't be available, after all. You may want to check out the Yahoo Boston Gamers list, as well (but stay away from the Planescape game, I called it first!!).

~Qualidar~


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

MSD I'm sure that there are.  I spoke with a few people at Boston Game day and have some interest already.  I think that with all the people in the area we should be able to put together a great group.  Email me and we can discuss gaming ideas.

Qualidar well if things don't go well for you remember this thread.  It may be a little bit before we finally get things all together.


I'm shooting to form a group to play once or twice a month with the possibility for more, as scheduling permits. I'd like to form a group of about five or six (mature) people.  Mature doesn't mean old either.  I'd like to get some enthusiastic players who are also willing to run and play different types of games.


----------



## msd

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> Email me and we can discuss gaming ideas...




Check your mail!   

-Matt


----------



## Qualidar

I'll keep an eye out. If it's only once or twice a month we might be able to both. That would make me a "three-grouper"...scary.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Qualidar said:
			
		

> I'll keep an eye out. If it's only once or twice a month we might be able to both. That would make me a "three-grouper"...scary.
> 
> ~Qualidar~




So your the one hogging all the groups  


Once or twice a month is the plan.  I'll start off running something and want to make sure that I have enough prep time with all of my other distractions.  Ultimately, like I said above, I’d like to have a few things going at once, different people in the group running different things.  I'm really at heart a player but I've run several successful campaigns (by successful I mean everyone had a lot of fun) and don't want to run permanently.  I'm hopping that enough responses are generated to piece together a solid group of gamers.  Nothing is set yet so post when your situation becomes clear.  Do you have another person with you?  You said earlier you and Kira.


----------



## Zog

I'm also shopping around for a new game/group.  I live next to Sullivan Square (orange line) and am an easy bus ride to Davis/Harvard, etc.

If something is coming together keep me in mind.


----------



## msd

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> So your the one hogging all the groups
> 
> 
> Once or twice a month is the plan.  I'll start off running something and want to make sure that I have enough prep time with all of my other distractions.  Ultimately, like I said above, I’d like to have a few things going at once, different people in the group running different things.  I'm really at heart a player but I've run several successful campaigns (by successful I mean everyone had a lot of fun) and don't want to run permanently.  I'm hopping that enough responses are generated to piece together a solid group of gamers.  Nothing is set yet so post when your situation becomes clear.  Do you have another person with you?  You said earlier you and Kira.




This really sounds good.  It would be fun to give people the opportunity to play as well as to DM (I know that I am just getting in to DMing and would love to have victims...did I say victims?  I mean players  )

I think it would also be neat to be able to play different things.  I have never played d20 Modern/Future and would love to give it a hack.  I have never played Arcana Unearthed and would like to try that as well...

I'm definitely game for this.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

That's what I'm hoping for excitment.  I'm not sure yet of a start date but I'm thinking the end of the month sounds good.  Gives enough time for setting everything up.


----------



## Qualidar

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> Do you have another person with you?  You said earlier you and Kira.




Yup, there's two of us; Kira's my girlfriend. (not sure if you met her on Sat, her pic is in one of Boston gameday photos).



			
				MSD said:
			
		

> I think it would also be neat to be able to play different things. I have never played d20 Modern/Future and would love to give it a hack. I have never played Arcana Unearthed and would like to try that as well...




I'd say we're definitely in if it's going to be a group that shakes up genre/game system from time to time. I'd really enjoy mixing it up like that.

~Qualidar~

p.s. Plug: Zog was in my game on Sat, and he was fun to play/w.


----------



## mcbmagic

Hi,

We are running a game that meets every other Saturday from 12-5pm either near Porter Square (Red Line) or near the Harvard Ave T stop in Allston (B Green Line).  If you are interested check out the yahoo group Championsofkel or email me at mbaima@comcast.com.

Mike


----------



## Korin Tempest

Dareoon,
 Your comrade in arms, formerly known as Dick Dirken, would like to invite you up to Salem to join in on his Dragonlance game that he's moving up from East Wareham in end of February, beginning of March... message me back here, e-mail me, or call me.
Later,
 Korin Tempest


----------



## Qualidar

Korin Tempest said:
			
		

> Dareoon,
> Your comrade in arms, formerly known as Dick Dirken, would like to invite you up to Salem to join in on his Dragonlance game that he's moving up from East Wareham in end of February, beginning of March... message me back here, e-mail me, or call me.
> Later,
> Korin Tempest



Dareoon,

Don't now if that changes things for you, but we are definately interested in this if you go forward with it.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Nope not really.  I'm moving forward with starting a new group here in Boston.  OK so far we have 8 people who are interested:

1. Sir Osis
2. Shadow64
3. MSD
4. Qualidar
5. Kira
6. Earthdawn
7. Ken
8. Zog
9. Me of course

Within the next week I'd like to make the group official.  I wont be able to run 8 people but I'm also not sure how many people will drop or not be able to make it so things will probably work out for everyone.  I'd like to kick things off the weekend of the 26 /27th.  One person has already said that they prefer Sunday as game day so please let me know what days and times are best for you and we’ll all try and work something out.  Ken has put forth his place as a place to play also. So unless anyone else would like to volunteer their place or has something in mind let me know.  And last but not least we need something to play!  As I said I'll be starting things off by running.  I have a few ideas but would like player’s input.  Most likely we'll begin with a bit of homebrew.  I own the OA book and have used that and Rokugan to begin my own world for another group. I'm familiar with FR but probably not enough to run and I don't really know anything about Eberron.  I've also run modern and will run that later perhaps, but I'd like to start with D&D.  Starting with a homebrew gives us a chance, if the group becomes permanent which I hope it does, to develop something together.  I'll start things off with our first session but since I'll be sharing responsibilities with everyone I'd like everyone to be active in developing things.  That way, when new products come out we can all decide what we want to allow.  This might be too much of a shared vision, but for now that is what I’d like to go forward with.

I would really like this to also be a gaming group.  I've played a lot of different things over the years, as I'm sure a lot of you all have, and am eager to mix things up from time to time.  I consider myself a player first and a Gm second so I'll be looking forward to giving others in the group their chance to run.


----------



## msd

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> One person has already said that they prefer Sunday as game day so please let me know what days and times are best for you and we’ll all try and work something out.




Sunday works...if possible, it would be great if it could be earlier than later (like starting around the 11-12 range), but that is just a personal preference.  



			
				Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> So unless anyone else would like to volunteer their place or has something in mind let me know.




I would happily volunteer my place but for the fact that my wife and I can barely fit in it let alone 8 people!  Arggh, the South End...

One thought is to try gaming at MIT.  I played there once and it seems like gamers had taken over the better part of a wing at the Chem building, so it might be an established practice.  The rooms are like seminar rooms - big enough but not so big.  I don't know, however, whether or not you have to be associated with MIT in some fashion.  Maybe that is Boston Gamers list kind of question.  Gaming at MIT isnt necessarily preferable, but just throwing out a possible option...

-Matt


----------



## Qualidar

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> One person has already said that they prefer Sunday as game day so please let me know what days and times are best for you and we’ll all try and work something out.



Wednesdays are claimed by my weekly group. Sundays aren't totally ideal for me, but would be OK if it's once a month or so. If it would be a choice between Sundays and not playing, I'd say I'm in for Sundays!



			
				Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> So unless anyone else would like to volunteer their place or has something in mind let me know.



We can take a turn at hosting, once April rolls around. 




			
				Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> I own the OA book and have used that and Rokugan to begin my own world for another group.



That would be awesome.



			
				Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> I'll be looking forward to giving others in the group their chance to run.



I'm looking for some playing opportunities, but I'm not adverse to running something from time to time. 

_Things I've run and liked:_
Nordic based D&D
Al-Qadim
KaraTur (Oriental Adventures, Shou Lung style)
Ravenloft
Freeport (pirates!)
Masque of the Red Death (old school version)
D20Future
Call of Cuthulu
Mutants and Masterminds
Shadowrun
Cyberpunk

_Things I own and would like to try:_
Delta Green
D20 Modern
Sidewinder Recoiled
Hamunaptra

_Things I would like to try:_
Eberron
Northern Crown
Anything, really

~Qualidar~


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

OK our first game is going to be Sunday the 27th. I have to work that day in Quincy until 2 so our start time will be around 3.  Ken is going to be hosting and I'll be sending directions to everyone.

Qualidar I have you and Kira attending correct?

Zog if your interested let me know.


----------



## Qualidar

Absolutely. 

~Qualidar~


----------



## Capellan

D'oh ... got here too late.

If a space opens up, let me know


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I've sent out directions to everyone and the setting info.  We'll be starting of in Freeport city of adventure. Any questions email me.


----------



## Zog

Yes, I'm interested - however, on friday the 25th, I'm having two wisdom teeth pulled.  So I will probably not be up for anything on Sunday.  Rats.
Perhaps I could be worked in on session two...

Let me know.
email is zoooog at yahoo 
Thanks!


----------



## Qualidar

Zog said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm interested - however, on friday the 25th, I'm having two wisdom teeth pulled.  So I will probably not be up for anything on Sunday.



Good luck with that.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hi, I'll echo Capellan in saying that I would be game to join up if any openings appear.  It sounds like you guys found somewhere already, but just in case, as far as MSD's post about playing at MIT, being affiliated with MIT myself, I believe that rooms are supposed to be reserved in advance, although that doesn't keep many of them from being completely empty, so any group that used one would just have to clear out if someone had reserved that room.

~Rystil - at MIT, where we have an Assassin's Guild that LARPs, but no pen&paper group


----------

